# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Maman j'ai raté l'avion

## half

Canard News : Et maintenant une vidéo choquante en direct d'Hong Kong transmise par notre envoyé spécial. Le commentaire de ce dernier : "像這種胖乳牛 並沒有牛奶".   
Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## LaCthule

"This kind of fat cow does not have the milk likely"

han, nous balancer des messages subliminaux laitiers caymal ! (mais au moins c est plus hi tech que des surfeurs se galochant la bouche semi pleine de lait et les gencives encrassées de brie)

----------


## Sig le Troll

En tout cas, ça ne fera pas revenir l'avion ... ^^

----------


## George Sable

> 像這種胖乳牛 並沒有牛奶


+1.

----------


## v1nce

::blink::

----------


## half

Install les langues asiatiques  ::P: .

----------


## scritche

Il y a quoi à comprendre?

----------


## Montigny

je sais pas  ::mellow:: ....j'ai pas tout capté  ::blink::  (enfin..j'ai rien capté du tout a vrai dire  ::P:  )

----------


## Rakasa

"Matières grasses des produits laitiers tels que le lait ne doit pas" j'avais ça moi. Elle s'est faites rembarré pour port de tetrapak prohibé?

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est la goutte de lait qui fait péter la crémière.

Par contre ou le mecs a des mains moites ou son télépone c'est de la deurm.

----------


## Mephisto

Meuh non z'avez rien compris, c'est la scène de l'aéroport dans Resident Evil Degeneration.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Darkfire8

Comment ta fait pour savoir que c'est un aeroport ?

Je suis pas toujours fan des liens youtube de Cpc, mais alors là j'ai vraiment pas vu l'interêt (dsl) !

----------


## half

Tien j'ai peux être oublié de dire de quoi il s'agissait ...
..
... c'est l'histoire d'une meuf qui a raté son avion :D

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Ca on avait compris, mais pourquoi le 牛乳?

----------


## Kod

Compris la vidéo ou pas... cette news reste sans intérêt.

----------


## Akva

C'est du peepshow, c'est pas sans interet  :Cigare:

----------


## half

Bein depuis quand il y a un intérêt dans les news pipeshow...

----------


## Chmoc

> Ca on avait compris, mais pourquoi le 牛乳?


Peut être parce qu'elle réagit comme une gamine de 4 ans qui n'a pas eu sont verre de lait ?  ::huh::

----------


## lortar

Ha la la... c'est une calamaité les SPM...

----------


## elkoo

C'est pas drôle du tout, elle dit qu'elle a raté son avion, que le prochain et dans 3 jours, du coup elle ne peut pas rejoindre son fils agonisant à l'hôpital après un grave accident (de strapontin, mais j'ai du mal comprendre) et qu'il risque de perdre la vie à tout moment. :Emo:

----------


## Rockyrod

Saviez-vous que "Hystérique" vient de la même racine que "Utérus", organe typiquement féminin???
Ca explique pas mal de trucs, hein???

----------


## boumcke

> Saviez-vous que "Hystérique" vient de la même racine que "Utérus", organe typiquement féminin???
> Ca explique pas mal de trucs, hein???


Ca explique surtout deux choses :

1. Tu n'as absolument aucune idée de ce que veut dire le mot "hystérique".
2. Tu es aussi misogyne que le mec qui est à l'origine de ce mot. Pour info, il s'appelait Hippocrate et il vivait il y a plus ou moins 2400 ans. Allez on va être gentil, en prenant la date de sa mort ça te fait à peine 2379 de retard. Courage, tu nous as presque rattrapés !

----------


## La globule

houla encore un bon dans la nazerie sacret 
Rockyrod aller rien que pour toi : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Névrose_hystérique
et instruit toi bien XD

----------


## frogeater

> Saviez-vous que "Hystérique" vient de la même racine que "Utérus", organe typiquement féminin???
> Ca explique pas mal de trucs, hein???


 ::blink::  Hahahah ! Ca c'était jusqu'au XXe siècle ! Tu es un homme et tu veux un utérus Rockyrod (vu qu'il y a rod dans le pseudo j'en conclus aisément que c'est un élément masculin...) ? Pas de problème on peut envisager ça, je m'attaque au devis.

Pour l'hystérie... euh... Je renvoie au gamin allemand qui trouve que le loading d'Unreal est un poil lent (certes c'est un acteur mais c'est tellement crédible qu'on n'a aucun doute sur la possibilité qu'un tel comportement existe)  ::):

----------

